# Oops... i did it again....



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

But this time... i made a ladder  thoughts? Its about 2 and half ft x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg, did you really make that, thats brilliant


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg, did you really make that, thats brilliant


I have the broken hands to prove it :lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How on earth did you do that? xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How on earth did you do that? xx


2 x banister posts from homebase (£1.50 x 2 = £3)

Richard Burbidge Stairparts Spindle - Pine - 32x900mm from Homebase.co.uk

and then the left over pieces of wood which i havent used from the shelves... plus some screws :thumbup: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Once again am very very impressed!!!!!!!!! Your a good rodent mummy!!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Once again am very very impressed!!!!!!!!! Your a good rodent mummy!!!! :thumbup: xx


ta :blushing:

im about to wrap some rope around the steps so they are nibble proof :thumbup: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> ta :blushing:
> 
> im about to wrap some rope around the steps so they are nibble proof :thumbup: x


 see what i mean xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> see what i mean xx


  xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Wrapped some rope around some of the steps  Havent managed to do all of them as i have run out of rope 

Heres the rope and the hooks ive just put on...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks fantastic hun, they are very very lucky degus, they do need one more thing though.

















some more company, so when you getting more goos?:lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Looks fantastic hun, they are very very lucky degus, they do need one more thing though.
> 
> some more company, so when you getting more goos?:lol:


Ive already researched it :blushing:

I can have upto 8 in the cage but im more interested in having the odd one or two who have been lonely and need a family  x


----------



## clangers (Jul 25, 2010)

wow i wish i had talented hands :frown: :mad2: :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, I saw that ladder in the goos' cage & wondered where you got it from, its really good. I've made ladders for the ratties before using twine & bamboo stakes with the edges sanded to avoid splinters. Sadly they ate them 10 times quicker than I could make them


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Hmm, I saw that ladder in the goos' cage & wondered where you got it from, its really good. I've made ladders for the ratties before using twine & bamboo stakes with the edges sanded to avoid splinters. Sadly they ate them 10 times quicker than I could make them


:lol: thats the problem isnt it! The degus have started nibbling the shelves today  x


----------

